# My girls



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Pic 1 (left to right) Charm, Star, Ghost with Widget on the milking stand in the background
Pic 2 Ghost and Goldie using my little cousin as a diversion to get into the house
Pic 3 Ghost (tied) with Neutron and Godiva
Pic 4 Godiva, my favorite doeling to be honest ^_^


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are all so pretty!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Very pretty love the named two I might have to barrow gadiva for one of my new baby's 
We are new to the goat herds and currently have nigerian dwarfs and a small nubian doeling. 
I live the ears on your what kind are they?


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Cute little calico kid ^_^

All my girls (minus Goldie) have erect ears (Goldie has airplane)


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I may have to start looking for an alpine. Love yours. 
We just had twin doelings ND both are tri color calico with blue eyes were very excited. 
We're open to names


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

I know this isn't a goat, but I've been waiting for a while for my heftier to finally calve and...

It's a little boy!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a beautiful calf!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

You may be an Alpine fan, but those are some good looking Toggs in the first pic!

Bob


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

We are still up in the air about whether or not to milk the mother, she's a brown Swiss so it would be nice to not have to buy milk.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

From what I saw of Swiss as a young kid, you probably won't have any choice but to milk, as the calf won't be able to handle but a small portion for quite some time.

BBob


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm heading out to take pictures of the girls...they were let out after the cold snap lifted...

Anyways my dog decided she was going to beg from me and sat up pretty
She's the only indoor dog we really have, the rest have either earned a place indoors ( due to age) 

She's a shi-tzu x dauchaund mix


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice animals


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

too cute


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

We just added a new girl to our farm ^_^

Just born a little bit ago & mums doing a great job 
Not sure if she's merino x or a border x
Only time will tell


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats to Cute


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

all of the different animals are soo cute!!!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Another new girl from one of my sheep
She's really black & the cow tried to help clean her up


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Cows really seem to be such loving mothers, that is precious


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

The lone kiddie on the wood pile is Willow our Togg doeling.

The picture the two kiddies is our Togg buckling Willie and our Nubian x Togg buckling (3 months younger than the Togg)

Last is a pic of some standing together waiting for their grain


----------

